# Winnie l'Ourson,une oeuvre a double sens ?



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour a tous,je voudrais attirer votre attention sur un sujet qui me touche particulierement : 

Winnie l'Ourson 

Apres m'etre serieusement penché sur le phenomene Winnie et ses derives,j'en suis venu a la constatation suivante : 

Toute la serie possederait un message subliminal et renfermerait un violent message pro-drogues 
Derriere ce monde tendre et sucré se cache un message bien plus sombre : Drugs,Do Drugs,Drug yourself 

Commencons par le principal interessé,Winnie lui meme 






Sa recherche constante de miel,sympbolise a n'en point douter,l'etat de manque 
Il est accroc,et il a besoin de "sa dose" 
Quoi qu'il fasse,il lui faut son miel,et plus vicieux encore,meme une fois rassasié,l'envie reprend de plus belle et tout aussi soudainement,envie qu'il lui faut absolument assouvir sous peine de violente deprime de sa part 
Sa recherche va meme jusqu'a le mettre en danger (Tete coincée dans un arbre,bras dans un essaim d'abeilles,et j'en passe) 
Winnie represente donc l'accroc pur en recherche constante de sa "substance" 

Passons desormais a l'ami Tigrou 






Son energie constante,ses "trips" et delires hallucinogenes permanents (vouloir sauter sur sa queue le plus haut et loin possible (sic) ) ne sont la que pour personnaliser les effets d'une violente montée de Speed 
Bourré d'une energie trop positive pour etre credible,je me tournerais meme vers un cocktail cocaine-Speed,aucun tigre au monde avec un voix et une queue pareille ne pourrait concretement etre toujours de si bonne humeur 
Tigrou represente donc l'etat de trip,la joie de la drogue,l'etat "cool" a son paroxysme 

Arretons nous un instant sur Coco lapin 






Je pense qu'il n'est pas obligatoire de faire de longs discours,que penser de ce lapin nevrosé,deprimé et famelique? 
Il est peut etre en cure,peut etre defoncé depuis trop longtemps pour se plaire,ses sautes d'humeur et son regard attristé en disent long,meme physiquement Coco lapin a la drogue en lui,il represente l'etat larvesque de la drogue,le gars qui a tout connu,trop longtemps 
De plus quel personne normalement constituée voudrait vivre dans le creux d'un arbre passé 4 ans d'age? 
Et pourtant tous se retrouvent dans ce cas... 

Quand au petit porcinet... 

Il lui suffit d'ouvrir la bouche pour nous deballer toute son addicition 
Quelle affreuse substance a pu le faire tomber a ce point dans les meandres de la folie? 
Il ne cesse de baffouiller,se reprend sans arret,et se lache parfois a de violentes crises de paranoia 
L'ether,la mescaline peut etre? 
Ne parlons meme pas de son obsession pour le menage,qui ne peut venir que d'une violente surdose de produits interdits 
Meme propre le pauvre bougre refuse de cesser ses coups de balais dans sa maison,une fixation qui en dit long... 

Bourriquet quand a lui est un vrai cas d'ecole 

Il represente le Bad trip,la descente d'acide,le retour a la vie,violente comme un coup de massue,triste comme un dimanche pluvieux 
Et que penser de sa queue qu'il perd sans arret? 
Un puissant message sur les effets de la drogue : la drogue rend impuissant,quelle belle parabole!
Bourriquet porte l'etendard des effets negatifs,pendant que ses amis sont eux constemment en plein trip 


Nous allons finir avec Maitre Hibou 

Il est clean lui maitre Hibou,peut etre trop sage pour etre honnete? 
Il represente l'image paternel,l'autorité bien pensante qui se doit de surveiller ce parterre heteroclite de junkies acidulés 
Malgré ses remontrances,nos amis n'en font qu'a leurs tetes,veritable "**** off" face a l'autorité,une nouvelle valeur baffouée comme si cela etait encore necessaire dans ce dessin animé aux valeurs douteuses 

Nous ne parlerons meme pas de Jean Christophe,veritable dealer dans ce pays de fous,seul contact humain de l'exterieur,le fournisseur de tous a n'en point douter 


Ou habitent ils au fait? 
Le pays des reves bleus 
Et la je crois que tout est dit 


Et vous quel est votre avis? Je vous laisse mediter la dessus


----------



## Muti (22 Mars 2006)

BRAVO ET MERCI POUR CETTE BONNE PARTIE DE RIRE


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2006)

*Ouais... m'est avis*
que c'est surtout lui qui en prend de la drogue.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais... m'est avis*
> que c'est surtout lui qui en prend de la drogue.


Faut pas dire ça... 
Moi je dis qu'il faut vérifier les dates d'apparition des drogues citées, et voir si ça concorde avec Winnie.
Parce que si ça se trouve, mescaline et speed ça existait pas quand Winnie a été créé... Je dis ça je sais pas j'y connais rien en drogues, passque c'est mal.

Par contre je m'emmerderai pas à chercher ça, hein, ça va c'est pas mon fil, c'est pas ma crise nocturne...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2006)

*Ca serait très intéressant*
tiens, de faire un rapprochement entre Winnie l'ourson et Las Vegas Parano

Quel rapport entre Dr Gonzo et Winnie ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

Et requiem for a dream, c'est le dernier épisode de Winnie l'ourson


----------



## imimi (22 Mars 2006)

Eh ben, si j'avais su qu'c'est tous des drogués dans les DA, j'en aurais regardé étant p'tite moi   

Winnie et ses compagnons me sont totalement inconnus mais j'dois dire qu'ils me paraissent fort sympatiques


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, si j'avais su qu'c'est tous des drogués dans les DA, j'en aurais regardé étant p'tite moi
> 
> Winnie et ses compagnons me sont totalement inconnus mais j'dois dire qu'ils me paraissent fort sympatiques



DA ? Directeurs Artistiques ? 


C'est vrai que Winnie est assez toxico avec le miel  là-dessus, je ne peux qu'acquiescer 

mais StJohnPerse tu parles du dessin animé seulement ou tu étend le sujet aux livres originaux ?

je n'ai jamais vraiment vu et aimé la version Disney, j'ai toujours lu gamin la version originale chez des amis de mes parents:






Je me souviens plus vraiment des autres personnages, à part Christopher Robin, ça remonte à si loin 





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas dire ça...
> Moi je dis qu'il faut vérifier les dates d'apparition des drogues citées, et voir si ça concorde avec Winnie.
> Parce que si ça se trouve, mescaline et speed ça existait pas quand Winnie a été créé... Je dis ça je sais pas j'y connais rien en drogues, passque c'est mal.
> 
> Par contre je m'emmerderai pas à chercher ça, hein, ça va c'est pas mon fil, c'est pas ma crise nocturne...



1926 la date de création 
1966 version Disney

_Edit_


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 1926 la date de création
> 1966 version Disney
> 
> _Edit_



Ca veut dire que c'est plus vieux que les drogues évoquées, ça, non?

...
MAIS C'T'UN FAKE ALORS???
QUE FAIT HOAXBUSTER?!!


:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne parlerons meme pas de Jean Christophe,veritable dealer dans ce pays de fous,seul contact humain de l'exterieur,le fournisseur de tous a n'en point douter




mais ça va pas, non....?!....moi, un dealer......n'importe quoi.....pfff......


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il est établi que tous les grands contes, toutes les histoires pour enfant les plus célèbres ont des sens multiples, et plusieurs éclairages.


Toute histoire peut être lue à plusieurs niveaux, non ?
Parfois, d'ailleurs, l'interprétation en dit plus long sur l'interpréteur que sur l'interprété...


Tiens, j'ai lu quelque part que les X-Men, en fait, c'était une évocation de l'homosexualité. (minorité incomprise et pourchassée par la majorité, réplique du film de la part d'un parent de mutant "Mais tu as essayé de ne pas être un mutant ?", obsession de la "guérison" chez les -phobes...)


----------



## dool (22 Mars 2006)

De toute façon, tout le monde sait bien que chez Walt il n'y a que des déviants   

J'ai pris le premier lien qui passait hein !


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien rigolé aussi... !
> 
> 
> Il est établi que tous les grands contes, toutes les histoires pour enfant les plus célèbres ont des sens multiples, et plusieurs éclairages.
> ...



Moi je te raconte pas _Batman et Robin_, j'en suis pas encore sorti


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2006)

Tout s'explique, je comprend maintenant mon engouement pour disney channel...


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

Et pour la fée clochette , c bien ca Jahrom ?


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

je vous raconte pas les teletubbies  (ah... Tinky Winky  )
Mais pardon je _dévie_ là


----------



## Melounette (22 Mars 2006)

Excellent St John Perse ! Et que dire alors des mangas avec leurs grands yeux et leurs pupilles dilatées.....


			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, tout le monde sait bien que chez Walt il n'y a que des déviants


 Erf, t'aurais pas un lien dans le même genre avec les bisounours ? C'est pour des amis.


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vous raconte pas les teletubbies  (ah... Tinky Winky  )
> Mais pardon je _dévie_ là




Tenez lisez cela http://aubry.free.fr/Bretint2.htm


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tenez lisez cela http://aubry.free.fr/Bretint2.htm




*Par Bret Eastin Ellis*
Auteur entre autre de l'excellentissime American psycho






:afraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2006)

et du super Lunar Park.....

un bon lien....


----------



## MrStone (22 Mars 2006)

Dans un autre genre :







Excellente lecture... L'auteur fait le rapprochement entre le Tao et Pooh (oui, pas le gros Winnie fabriqué par Disney, l'authentique personnage de Pooh) et c'est assez intéressant 


Sinon j'adore le Cookie Monster aussi :love:


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2006)

Vive la caféine  :love:


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis qu'il faut vérifier les dates d'apparition des drogues citées, et voir si ça concorde avec Winnie.
> Parce que si ça se trouve, mescaline et speed ça existait pas quand Winnie a été créé... Je dis ça je sais pas j'y connais rien en drogues, passque c'est mal.
> 
> Par contre je m'emmerderai pas à chercher ça, hein, ça va c'est pas mon fil, c'est pas ma crise nocturne...


 
 
très bonne remarque faite par bobbynountchak !!

allez je m'y suis collée, par curiosité...
une petite recherche rapide m'a permis de trouver 
mescaline et speed=amphétamines

à la lueur de ces quelques informations, la lecture faite de Winnie l'Ourson par StJohnPerse est intéressante je trouve, même si effectivement tout le monde n'y adhérera pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2006)

Que dire de "L'étrange réveil du schtroumpf paresseux" ? :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> DA ? Directeurs Artistiques ?
> 
> 
> _(........)_


 
T'es pas au courant ? C'est AD qu'y faut dire... c'est plus stylé  .

Sinon, pour les schtroumpfs, j'ai un doute... C'est vrai avec du recul, un village champignon, des visions de Kracoukass dans le ciel, des schtroumpfs qui partent dans l'espace après avoir pris on ne sait quelle substance (probablement cette "beuher" qu'ils font pousser et dont ils sont si friands : la salsepareille)... 
Et ce délire paranoïaque qui les poussent à s'enfuir en courant les bras tendus en avant (sûrement un effet secondaire physique de cette salsepareille) dès qu'un vieillard en robe noire tente de leur adresser la parole....


----------



## teo (24 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas au courant ? C'est AD qu'y faut dire... c'est plus stylé  .
> 
> Sinon, pour les schtroumpfs, j'ai un doute... C'est vrai avec du recul, un village champignon, des visions de Kracoukass dans le ciel, des schtroumpfs qui partent dans l'espace après avoir pris on ne sait quelle substance (probablement cette "beuher" qu'ils font pousser et dont ils sont si friands : la salsepareille)...
> Et ce délire paranoïaque qui les poussent à s'enfuir en courant les bras tendus en avant (sûrement un effet secondaire physique de cette salsepareille) dès qu'un vieillard en robe noire tente de leur adresser la parole....




F***: mon cv à refaire alors 

Pour moi _AD_ signifie encore After Death  c'est balot


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que dire de "L'étrange réveil du schtroumpf paresseux" ? :mouais:


Sponsorisé par Bob Marley, Franck Zappa et Roger Waters çui là :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mars 2006)

Quand au _Seigneur des Anneaux_... 
Parlons en, des Hobbits ! 
Ils passent leur temps à fumer de l'herbe plus où moins louche, avec des conséquences désastreuses:
Sur la croissance tout d'abord, 1m30 max, vous trouvez ça normal ?
Hypertrophie de certaines parties du corps comme les oreilles où les pieds...
Système pileux anarchique: développement sauvage sur les pieds et la tête...
Hallucinations à répétition, croient voir des feux d'artifice se transformer en dragons, des cavaliers sans visage et j'en passe...

Faut faire quelque chose !


----------



## Max London (27 Mars 2006)

Intéressant StJohnPerse ta théorie...
Dans le même genre, il y a Super Mario Bros:
Mario prend un champignon, Mario grandit  Mario mange une étoile (hm), Mario a plein d'énergie :mouais: 

Sinon le grand classique, c'est Alice aux Pays des Merveilles (pays des quoi?..).
Alice tombe dans un trou en suivant un lapin en retard, puis, le temps perd tout son sens, Alice grandit et rapetisse en ingurgitant des mélanges bizzares.  Tout les personnages semblent être sortit d'un monde inconnu, le chat du Chessire est un des bons exemples, ainsi que la tortue, les soldats en cartes...
Je ne parle évidemment pas du dessin animé de tonton Walt, mais bel et bien du chef d'oeuvre de Lewis Carrol.  Le trip aux champignons est superbement conté.  Lewis en avait prit, surement, peut-être était-il sous champis lors de l'écriture...cela a en tout cas donné naissance à un roman totalement psychédélique et d'une force innimaginable.

Mis à part cela, je conseille à tout le monde le jeu American McGee's Alice, sortit sur mac (hé oui!) qui interprete délicieusement l'oeuvre, toujours sous l'effet de psilocybine (l'hallucinogène présent dans les champis...hallucinogènes) mais version bad trip.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Avril 2006)

Je repasse par ici pour vous dire qu'hier, j'ai vu que Winny The Pooh venait d'obtenir son étoile sur le célèbre boulevard d'Hollywood.....


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais vraiment vu et aimé la version Disney, j'ai toujours lu gamin la version originale chez des amis de mes parents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



---

(Tiger - !!!!! -, j'ai aussi vu le reportage, étonnée que ce ne soit pas encore fait! Sympa d'avoir remonté le fil)

---

Une petite histoire, peut-être un peu trop liée à une anecdote personnelle, vous m 'en excuserez, mais qui m'est revenue en mémoire, à la lecture du post à SJdPerse et des réponses de tous.

Winnie, mon cauchemar, vraiment, je déteste presque tout WD et pourtant, ma fi-fille, du haut de ses 3 ans, n'en démord pas, elle aimmmmmme Pooh!!!! Y'a anguille sous roche...  La belle-mère, et la belle-soeur, Américaines, qui en rajoutent et  n'arrêtent pas de m'offrir vidéos et livres de WtPooooo, création évidemment américaine...   j'en peux plus... 

Alors, quand j'ai compris, en septembre 2005, que ma famille habitait à quelques km de la "vraie" résidence de cet horrible ourson (drogué ou non), je suis restée pantoise...

Laure sautait de joie...

Cet ours, c'est un vrai pot de colle, alors, il y a dwoge sour roche, qui sait?  

---

L'été passé, ma fille et moi, épuisées de la gentillesse de la belle-mère de Fargo (North Dakota), sommes montées vers le nord-est, pour une semaine de paix, et pour rencontrer la  famille du côté de ma mère, basée au Nord de l'Ontario. 

Traversée du Minnesota - et ses milliers de lacs -, puis une grande partie du Nord de l'Ontario, en bordure des Grands Lacs, en fait, celui du Lac Supérieur. 

Magnifique tripe de voyage pas du tout réfléchi. On dit "Chu partie s'a go" 

Voici donc White River, première résidence de sieur Pooh...  À quelques km de là, Dubreuilville, petit village de 1000 âmes francophones, anciennement québécoises. 

---

Septembre 2005, White River. Derrière, Winnie.





---

Mr Perse  En tout cas, étonnée que tu ais écrit un si long post! Et Téo, jamais j'aurais cru que quelqu'un aurait sû "THE truth" , étant jeune.


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2006)

J'ai appris la véritable histoire de Winnie The Pooh en voulant réagir à ce post. Par contre, il n'y a qu'un _Pooh_ pour moi vu que c'est le seul que j'ai connu de bébé à gamin et c'est l'original: mes parents n'ayant jamais de télé ou de magnétoscope, je n'ai suivi que de très loin les aventures de la version Disney. Il me faut remercier les amis australiens de la famille qui avaient la collection entière et qu'on lisait avec leurs trois enfants, dont le garçon s'appelait... _Christopher_ comme Christopher Robin  Sans doute mes premiers livres en VO, sans comprendre rien à l'anglais


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

hier soir on m'a proposé du hachich dans la rue, 
j'ai vérifié que c'était pas du miel qu'on me vendait là...
:casse:


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

et jean rochefort qui présentait winnie dans le disney channel des années 80 sur fr3,il prenait quelque chose lui aussi ?? ce serait la raison pour laquelle il se prend pour un cheval à présent ?:mouais:


----------

